# Waiting . . . . .



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Hiya!

I saw a thread asking what is the hardest part? For me it's. been hard feeling constantly judged at every milestone as to whether we are suitable or not . . . . Nobody judges birth parents in the same way!!! However up there as the hardest part is the waiting! We are waiting to hear about a possible match for permanent foster care and its so hard to keep patient.

Was talking about it at work and someone suggested coming up with a list of songs about waiting and patience, so that the songs could drive my head nuts instead of the waiting.  Anyone want to join in? 

I am currently demented as have got one song stuck in my head and can't get it out . . . . Right here waiting for you by Richard Marx. I only know the chorus so it's like Groundhog Day inside my head  it gets interspersed with Patience by Guns n Roses which I know we'll.

So ladies our waiting challenge is to see how many songs we can come up with


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

My sister has just seen my post and has already been on the phone singing "waiting for a star to fall" cheesy eighties tune, so much cheerier than Richard Marx, thanks sis new song in my head now! After three now, sing loudly in dramatic eighties pop star fashion "waiting for a star to fall, catch me in your arms, that's where I belong, in your arms baaaaby yeeeeeh"


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

how about 'i just haven't met you yet' by michael buble...not really waiting but cute inspiration. i read it on an adoption blog somewhere...


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cheesy I know...and nothing to do with waiting but what about savage garden - I knew I loved you before imet you. Makes me cry every time ( sad I know lol) 



And


Aretha and George - I knew you were waiting


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm loving these...


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaah lovin the tunes! Ally wally:Michael bubble one is so happy . . Love it! Flash: Will have to look up the savage garden one. I dunno what it called but I love the one they sing "I wanna climb with you on a mountain, I wanna swim with you in the sea . . . " that one makes me cry , need to find out what it's called! Aretha and george, perfect I saw George in Glasgow the other wk and was jumping around like I was 15 again.

Keep them tunes comin, my current theory is the more we sing, the happier we will feel, the more we will relax more into waiting and the best bit . . . Our gorgeous children will arrive before we know it!

I've been on a musical diet of jls, one direction and the wanted lately as kids we r waiting to hear about are school age and are obsessed with these bands. DH was poorless laughing the other night as I practised dance moves for jls xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Christina Perry - Thousand Years


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

and 'you are my sunshine' lol


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Bubble: currently doing some jazz hands dancing to You are my sunshine, that song reminds me of being in The Brownies we used to sing it round the toadstool  happy memories thank you  

How about Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

What a fantastic idea this song list is  

Here are few for you to listen to or lyric read... Enjoy

Fleet wood mac- don't stop thinking about tomorrow
Jordan sparks- one step at a time
Beatles-let it be

And my two favourite songs for this topic are 
Miley cirrus- the climb
Diana Ross- if we hold on together ( land before time) 

Laura xx


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

The sun goes down 
The stars come out 
And all that counts 
Is here and now 
My universe will never be the same 
I'm glad you came.....


Love this one and these lyrics! The Wanted!!


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Fabby songs!!! 

What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction .."you know you light up my world like nobody else" such a happy tune and thanks to my 5 year old Gand daughter I now know all the dance moves!

I'm Ready - Tracy Chapman


Walking back to Happiness- Helen Shapiro

All you need is love - the beatles


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

We have to include Over the rainbow, Eva Cassidy  beautiful


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

'coming out of the dark' Gloria Estefan


----------



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Love this thread... 
At the moment mine would be 'Set the fire to the third bar' Snow Patrol / Martha Wainwright... A bit of a sad one... but I love the lyrics...
A cheerier one would be 'Wouldn't it be nice' The Beach Boys


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Angel by Sarah McLachlan is my song for listening to in the bath just now, really makes me    but its good tears, releases some of the emotion which is flying around me constantly!

Had a difficult day yesterday I met up with my two younger cousins who we haven't seen for about twenty years after their parents split up.  Conversation was flowing nicely giggling about childhood memories, then conversation turned to children, they have three between them and my sister has two.  A whole hour talking about pregnancy, labour, the moment the baby is placed on your chest for that first cuddle.  I started off well doing all the right comments in the right places, whilst my cousins 9 month baby girl was gurgling in her pushchair.  I found myself totally zoning out, I am the oldest and I remember as children we used to wish for how many children we would have.  I felt so inadequate, sad and then like a rabbit in headlights when they all turned to me saying "bet your glad you didn't have to go through the pain of labour eh, you get ready made kids once the social workers agree you are good enough

I thought I was going to vomit all over them, the sadness flowing through me was so strong! I took off to the toilet my head going something like "you insensitive feckers.... So I find out I'm in the menopause with no eggs, hubby loses job so no financial foundation to progress the adoption route, trying to be a foster mummy so that my job can be dedicating my time to children ....... But heho still not good enough because I will never be able to join in with the whole pregnancy conversation .

My solution .. . Well I came home got a glass of wine, chocolate, ran a bath and downlded all the songs you lovely ladies have posted and sang my wee heart out! Hubby arrived at one point to see what the screeching was all about lol!

Bless you all the songs knocked me out of the sad place and back on track

So need to add  Sisters are doing it for themselves -Annie Lennox and aretha

X x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mamaji - what a b****y nightmare. In light of your day, what about (you have to sing it with the accent though)

"What'sa matter you, hey, gotta no respect
Whatta you tink you do, why you looka so sad
Itsa not so bad, Itsa nice-a place, Ahh shaddupa you face...."

Xxx


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Flash123: aw thank you, made me giggle x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*standing ovation for Flash*  

Mamaji, I'm so sorry, that sucked.    I would have coped with all the labour chat, right up to the point they basically said, "it's alright for you."  Then - and I am normally a very peacable, non-conflict, find the common ground type - I would probably have resorted to violence.  Totally out of order.


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Aoc: just saw your news on the other thread! First song I thought of was Lovely day, at least I think that's what it's called . . . It's gonna be a bright, bright sunshiney day . . . Closely followed by cliff Richard singing congratulations xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

"I think I can maaaaaaake it now the raaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiin has goooooooooooone......"


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Aoc - I'm walking on sunshine......yeah....I'm walking on sunshine.....yeah...and don't it feel good....


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Flash in honour of your name we have to have Flash Gordon by queen . . . Flaaaassh aaaaaah, why has to be sung with dramatic waving arms


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!  Love it!

GORDON'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Flash I love you but we only have 24 hours to save the universe......... Aaaaaah aaaa saviour of the universe!

Mama I love you . . . . . . Cheesy tune from the spice girls but hopefully one day soon we will all have little ones who can sing this to us!

Two weeks now we have been waiting and waiting and waiting to hear from sw, definitely learning new levels of patience!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

In that case Mamaji there's only one song for it....Lighters out at the ready....

Coz the scars run so deep
It's been hard but I have to beliiiiiiiieeeeeve,(cue Gary giving a lovely frown)
I need a little patience, 
I need a little patience.....

Or

Karly Rae jepsen. - call me....maybe

Must dash - lives to save
flash arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr defender of the universe xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mamaji, am really hoping you get that call soon, I can't imagine how tough the waiting is. Stay strong and try to remember that the wait is because they are looking for a little one who is as perfect for you as you are for them


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

mamaji...my way of coping with the insensitive pregnancy/ labour etc conversations is to just remember that for years to come you will be able to bounce indefinately on a trampoline without the need for a 'tena lady'

xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Snort!  Fab, Ally!


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Allywally:     love it!

Just watched a few episodes of glee which I bought for our future children, so cheesy yet so good.  After three now Don't stop beeeeeelieving hold on to thaaat feeeeeelin


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Feeling a bit down today so James Blunts 'beautiful' is in my head...
'Its time to face the truth, I'll never be with you...'


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Crazy spaniel: sorry you r feeling down    music can be so good for getting feelings out x x. Sending you big hugs x x x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful day by U2. Also a song by adele  I can't remember the name but it was playing in the clinic when I went for my last pregnancy test and I heard it a few times that day!


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

We heard from our sw and things may start moving forward this wk, I am whispering this to myself quietly for fear it may not go ahead . . . .so my song is oh so quiet by bjork. .. . .sssssh ssssssh it's oh so quiet!!

Someday: I love Beautiful day!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely!  WHEN ALL AT ONCE.... STARTS ANOTHER BIG RIOT!!!!

That sounds like the reality of life with a little one, don't you think?


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Very  very very drunk in the best way possible just heard panel date is coming our way so our song . . .. . . Celebrate good times come on. . . . . Don't know who sings it but I'm a singing it!!!! So happy x x


----------

